#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Adding Travel Time Calculations to Outlook

## RoyLittle0

Hi All,

Unfortunately Outlook does seem to be lacking some functionality, which is why I find myself looking for alternatives

I use Outlook for my day to day task usage, I am an international service engineer and travel to a different place of work every day, I have to allocate my time to either Travel or Work, I input all my data into Outlook only to have to manually take it out, work out the actual hours and add it to an excel work sheet

So my basic day is something like this:
Travel to work at         05:15
Start Time at              09:30
End Time at                18:00
Travel from work at     21:45

All this I manually type into Outlook Calendar for each job on a daily basis, I then need to work out what is Work Time and what is Travel Time, so I have another two lines, which I have to manually add and calculate:
Work Hours                8:30
Travel Hours              8:00 (4:15 + 3:45)

I use Outlook from a Smart Phone, Tablet, Laptop and Home PC, is there a way to automatically add this information in the form of a Table to every new task that i open, so when I open a new task it adds the Table to it , with calculations to give me the Work Hours and Travel Hours automatically?

----------

